# Angeln in und um Beinheim und Seltz



## Dave77 (16. Mai 2008)

Seit diesem Jahr habe ich mir am Rhein eine Dauerkarte auf der französischen Seite gekauft...
Angelt jemand dort auch öfter und hat vielleicht Tipps und Tricks auf Lager die man an gewissen Stellen zu beachten hat?
Ich zum Beispiel habe im Karpfensee in Beinheim meine besten Erfolge mit Tauwürmern und gewöhnlichem Mais erziehlt, da alle 6 Wochen die Leute aus dem Verein mit Mais füttern.
Wer Köderfische sucht kann das in dem See eigentlich vergessen. Ich habe in 3 Tagen knapp 100 Sonnenbärsche gefangen und nur 2 nützliche Köder.
Auf Zander hatte ich bisher keine Erfolge. Habe aber in den letzten 4 Tagen immer 3 Angeln mit Köderfisch auf Pose und Grund gelegt. Hat jemand vielleicht einen guten Rat parat damit es auch bei mir mit den Zandern klappt?
Ansonsten, Petri Heil und vielleicht sieht man sich mal am See.


----------



## boiliemeister (26. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in und um Beinheim und Seltz*

Hallo
kennt jemand gute Karpfengewässer ausser Forstfeld und denn MOULINE
BITTE UM RÜCKANTWORT
Gruss ALEX


----------



## daniel2501 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in und um Beinheim und Seltz*

hy der epple soll gut sein für karpfen


----------



## Sargo (1. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln in und um Beinheim und Seltz*

Hy,

wäre wirklich schön mehr zu erfahren. Wohne in Kuppenheim und angle eigentlich nur an der Algarve (siehe Algarve update). Das Angeln am
Rhein auf Franz. Seite würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Habe an der Brücke in Rastatt immer mal den zahlreichen Anglern zugesehen, habe aber nei einen Erfolg gesehen. Was kann man besser machen. Hat jemand Erfahrung an der Schwarzenbachtalsperre ? 

Grüße

Jens  :q


----------



## daniel2501 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln in und um Beinheim und Seltz*

hy 

ich war heuten morgen von 6 uhr bis um 14 uhr an den gravidal hinter dem rhein und ich habe nichts gefange ich hatte mal kurze einen zupfer das wars aber auch aber ich muss dazu sagen das ich wenigstens nicht der einzige war wo nichts gefangen hatte und es war mal wieder hochwasser mann was das super wenn du die zeit hast in frankreich zu angeln dann hol dir doch einfach die jahreskarte oder die monatskarten zum probieren


----------



## Fischfieber (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln in und um Beinheim und Seltz*

Hallo und freundliche grüße aus Fulda in Hessen,

ich wollte dich mal fragen ob dein Angebot mit dem Mitangeln noch steht? Bin neu hier und habe vor in der nächsten Zeit mal nach Frankreich zum angeln zu fahren. Ich denke das es entweder dieses Wochenende oder spätestens in drei Wochen so weit bei mir ist.

Für den fall das es ok ist würde ich mich über eine Nachricht von dir freuen!! Du kannst mir auch ne Mail schicken an sven.langer81@web.de


Also mit Hoffnung auf eine baldige anwort


Sven und weiter Petri heil!!


----------



## daniel2501 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln in und um Beinheim und Seltz*

hy ja wann hast du den vor zu gehen also wenn das wetter gut mitspielt geh ich am sonntag morgen wieder mit meinem kollege wenn willst kannst gerne mitkommmen ich habe gegen nimmanden was


----------

